

Models for API driven startups built around public data - spountzy
http://govfresh.com/2014/08/models-api-driven-startups-built-around-public-data/

======
danmaz74
508 for me - cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Agovfr...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Agovfresh.com%2F2014%2F08%2Fmodels-
api-driven-startups-built-around-public-
data%2F&oq=cache%3Agovfresh.com%2F2014%2F08%2Fmodels-api-driven-startups-
built-around-public-
data%2F&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.1298j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8)

